# Where will they put everyone?



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

With the stroke of a pen, it may one day make current law abiding gun owners into criminals...

Though that may or may not happen, my question is: "Where will they put everyone?"

Keeping in mind that many states are going broke under the current administration, & many ACTUAL criminals are being released due to overcrowding & budget cuts...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

After word gets out about the first gun owners being arrested many will be loading guns and fighting. This will mean that alot will be put in a cemetery. I think the jail business will be a moot point.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When/if they try to make us the criminals for owning guns there will be civil war. If the country takes it in the rear and lays downs their arms I'm outta here!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

FEMA camps run by dhs that are actually food producing work farms that feed a lazy apethetic population of city dwellers would be my guess


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> ...actually food producing work farms that feed a lazy apethetic population of city dwellers would be my guess...


That is the most logical. It's what they (dhs) did back in Nazi Germany. Work or die and repay our debts for (insert imaginary offense/atrocity here).


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> That is the most logical. It's what they (dhs) did back in Nazi Germany. Work or die and repay our debts for (insert imaginary offense/atrocity here).


Voortrekker I like your name. Are you Afrikaans?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

No. I earned the name from my youth by humping two military duffle bags and a knapsack from Orange Texas to Los Angeles Calipornfornia. I had a knack for it. I also learned to live out of a pick up truck while unemployed and homeless.
Earned name.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

There less hunters every year, youth like AC & the net more then camping.
Camping is a Father son/daughter or Scout thing.
My daughter quit girl scouts, because the leader cared more about promoting social program in the city then camping. She went on camp out with my son & His troop.
This worked out well, the Scout master daughter went on these camp out too.
I was assistant Scout master, because I wanted to know & be apart of what my children were being taught.
Because their are less hunters, less people are taught to keep & use guns, so each year gun control gets stronger.
This what happen in the UK, that MO.

NOTE: Girl scout are as good as Boy scouts, we just disagreed with one troop, we tried another troop, but like all good troops, they had a waiting list.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tactic12 said:


> With the stroke of a pen, it may one day make current law abiding gun owners into criminals...
> 
> Though that may or may not happen, my question is: "Where will they put everyone?"
> 
> Keeping in mind that many states are going broke under the current administration, & many ACTUAL criminals are being released due to overcrowding & budget cuts...


Are you asking where they will put everyone they arrest for having a gun or where we will put all the liberals and politicians after the revolution? Because the latter may be a better question.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

They're not going to suddenly arrest millions of gun owners. First there will be a government buyback. Then amnesty. Then fines for the gun owners and rewards for those that turn them in. Eventually it will become a criminal offense subject to imprisonment.

I also wonder if we'll have an economic collapse first. It would be a lot easier to let most Americans die before any kind of gun confiscation. Then you'd have to turn in your gun to get any help from the government.

If we have martial law first, then they can sort people out at the nearest FEMA camp, most likely the nearest military base. They'll probably kill most people they bring on. Some will end up in re-education camps. The rest will be executed.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

We can not stand against the Fed. Government, it is too large.
The only way to control Gun Control is with votes, get every gun owner to vote for anyone who will up hold the 2nd amendment.
If we can not win with votes, then we can not win with guns, there will not be any Revoltution/ civil war.
If we do not have enough votes, then we will not have enough guns or trigger pullers.

EX: where were you when the Fed were on Ruby Ridge, I did not know about it until it was over.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

BillS said:


> ...They're not going to suddenly arrest millions of gun owners. First there will be a government buyback. Then amnesty. Then fines for the gun owners and rewards for those that turn them in. Eventually it will become a criminal offense subject to imprisonment...If we have martial law first, then they can sort people out at the nearest FEMA camp, most likely the nearest military base. They'll probably kill most people they bring on. Some will end up in re-education camps. The rest will be executed...


Exactly. That has been the plan and procedure for the last 20 years. Buy back and now the tax. The tax will become excessive and punitive. Some States will not comply and Congress will be divided, as they are on some important issues. Should the Congress become one minded on tyranny, they will just eliminate the 2nd Amendment and outright outlaw, with turn in, amnesty, second turn in and then the Holocaust. (In my opinion.)

Maybe we should all consider the scenario of a lost republic and a communist dictatorship. When I was in Europe on official duty, the Europeans explained that U.S.A. would become a socialist tyranny for a period of time, while E.U. became a free market economy. They wouldn't explain how the U.S.A. would be liberated. Maybe like U.S.S.R., collapse from within catastrophically.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the Germans imprisoned communists as a rule. Hitler hated communism and loved his German people. They promoted and protected German people and their culture. If you were a detriment to the German society, you were targeted. 

What you're seeing in American is the USSR. Communism.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

tenOC said:


> I'm pretty sure the Germans imprisoned communists as a rule. Hitler hated communism and loved his German people. They promoted and protected German people and their culture. If you were a detriment to the German society, you were targeted.
> 
> What you're seeing in American is the USSR. Communism.


What's the difference between a Marxist SOCIALIST and a Fascist SOCIALIST? Socialists are socialists. Nazi Germany was the perfect democracy of the 20th century. Hitler was Austrian, not German. Either way, Hitler and Stalin were so much alike in administration of internal oppression. Holocaust-Pogrom-Kristahlnacht.

The Nazi's protected Nazism, not German culture. That ruse only worked on the gullible and those in denial.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

crabapple said:


> We can not stand against the Fed. Government, it is too large.
> The only way to control Gun Control is with votes, get every gun owner to vote for anyone who will up hold the 2nd amendment.
> If we can not win with votes, then we can not win with guns, there will not be any Revoltution/ civil war.
> If we do not have enough votes, then we will not have enough guns or trigger pullers.
> ...


I disagree. Just the registered hunters from a few states far outnumber the armed forces. Hopefully it will never come to that. Maybe we can break the power of the fed with a couple of mark Levine ideas and earn our country back one step at a time.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Even if they had a AK-47 & a truck load of magazines filled with ammo each, they have not tanks,
rockets, machine guns or trained leaders to say go here, go there & when.
The sniper can kill from a mile away-one shot one kill, no hunter can do that every time.
Most never had the training, forget the experience. Red dawn was a movie!
But if you are right, then there will be no war, because the votes will win.
By the way how many 18,19 year old kids can your hunter raise the first year & every year that the war is on. The feds. have the draft in place now.


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

All aboard!, the Tinfoil Hat express! with usual scheduled stops in , baseless anti government rhetoric, pointless liberal bashing, fact-less rumor mongering, and irrational paranoia. Your conductor will punch your ticket on through to the end of the Loony-Line immediately following your immediate contribution to your choice of right-wing / libertarian extremist corporate political organizations and media outlets bilking the simple minded of informed self interest. All aboard !


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

libprepper said:


> All aboard!, the Tinfoil Hat express! with usual scheduled stops in , baseless anti government rhetoric, pointless liberal bashing, fact-less rumor mongering, and irrational paranoia. Your conductor will punch your ticket on through to the end of the Loony-Line immediately following your immediate contribution to your choice of right-wing / libertarian extremist corporate political organizations and media outlets bilking the simple minded of informed self interest. All aboard !


hi troll, in soviet russia your bridge misses you.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

libprepper said:


> All aboard!, the Tinfoil Hat express! with usual scheduled stops in , baseless anti government rhetoric, pointless liberal bashing, fact-less rumor mongering, and irrational paranoia. Your conductor will punch your ticket on through to the end of the Loony-Line immediately following your immediate contribution to your choice of right-wing / libertarian extremist corporate political organizations and media outlets bilking the simple minded of informed self interest. All aboard !


You are doing a damn fine job at adding to the conversation. Please, enlighten us all on your opinion regarding unconstitutional weapon confiscation, and imprisonment of U.S. citizens. I'm sure your answer will be amazing, and too much for the liberal bashers to comprehend. If you have citations, I want to see them. Please and thank you, jagoff.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I disagree. Just the registered hunters from a few states far outnumber the armed forces. Hopefully it will never come to that. Maybe we can break the power of the fed with a couple of mark Levine ideas and earn our country back one step at a time.


Do you think our armed forces would rise up against civilians? Is it not in their contracts to protect the Constitution, and defend U.S. citizens from our own government? Honestly curious.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> Do you think our armed forces would rise up against civilians? Is it not in their contracts to protect the Constitution, and defend U.S. citizens from our own government? Honestly curious.


I think that's a question that is loaded, and can be very emotional and spirited from both sides.

Presidents get to appoint/recommend generals in much the same way they do judges, and their politics can definitely influence a vacuum in leadership at the officer corps that their subscribers will fill, and that has ripple effects for years to come... The Clinton administration has nothing on the Obama administration for early retirements and officers who either resigned or flat out were dismissed because they refused to follow orders they believed to be unconstitutional.

Grunts follow NCO's, and NCO's either GTFO or are on board with current policy, and they follow the directives from officers.

Poison the well, and you put our troops at risk doing things that are unconstitutional... amazing that the liberal media machine whined 24/7 every channel every language while Bush was in office but immediately turned it off when the anointed one was elected.

Do you think the average 18 y/o kids coming out of public education, and now having been broken down completely in boot camp so that they follow orders without hesitation are going to suddenly rally and lead from the bottom up?

my conversations with the grunts has a common theme, if an when they are ever issued those orders they will obey them, going door to door and asking if there's any guns they are supposed to collect, and then they'll leave after being told "nope, no guns here"

That's all fine and dandy, except we should never be in that position, and the wink-wink nudge-nudge work around while they ignore obviously unconstitutional orders and conduct illegal operations just so they can continue to feed their family is not a "good thing" it's better than people legitimately kicking in doors but it's still wrong, all wrong. 100% do not pass go, do not collect $200 and go straight to jail... or a grave!!!!

We've got big trouble on our hands, and as I say in a lot of my posts, it's going to get worse before it gets better. If we dont get a handle on this very soon, like RTFN, it's going to be a real problem.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Dakine you are right.
Reports that it has happen on U.S.A. soil in the last 8 years.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

libprepper said:


> All aboard!, the Tinfoil Hat express! with usual scheduled stops in , baseless anti government rhetoric, pointless liberal bashing, fact-less rumor mongering, and irrational paranoia. Your conductor will punch your ticket on through to the end of the Loony-Line immediately following your immediate contribution to your choice of right-wing / libertarian extremist corporate political organizations and media outlets bilking the simple minded of informed self interest. All aboard !


I see history is lost on you. 

I'll ask you nicely one more time. WHY are you here if all you're going to do is troll the conversations? I'd really like an answer this time.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

VoorTrekker said:


> What's the difference between a Marxist SOCIALIST and a Fascist SOCIALIST? Socialists are socialists.


Incorrect again. Germany was not Fascist. Italy was. Germany was NATIONALIST 1st (care for the German people) and National Socialists (NAZIs) hated the communism that America is being moved into wherein international banks parasite off the people and offshore their jobs. Every reason that we here are complaining about what's happening in America are the same things Germany was against.



> Nazi Germany was the perfect democracy of the 20th century. Hitler was Austrian, not German. Either way, Hitler and Stalin were so much alike in administration of internal oppression. Holocaust-Pogrom-Kristahlnacht.


No, those are just buzzwords. Hitler was Germanic, it doesn't matter which country he was born in, the people of the region are Germanic. And promoting the Germanic ethnos was the goal of National Socialism so they could kick the parasites forced on them by the Treaty of Versailes out off their backs. Austria was/is Germanic. BTW, Jews were within the National Socialism movement. The Synagogue in Berlin was never closed and remained in use throughout the war. The so called Holocaust wasn't what is sold to us in the West. Stories of lamp shades, ashtrays and shrunken skulls were debunked decades ago. American soldiers claiming to have liberty "death camps" were debunked decades ago.

Hitler despised Communism and Stalin was communist. They were not similar.

All of Europe was going nationalist at the time beginning before the 1900s. Trust me, I believed the programming too. The repressed information is being dragged out as time goes.



> The Nazi's protected Nazism, not German culture. That ruse only worked on the gullible and those in denial.


You're wrong. The gullible repeat the buzzwords and pretend Nationalist Socialism is Communist Socialism. There are more than two flavors in the world. America is going the way of the USSR.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

libprepper said:


> All aboard!, the Tinfoil Hat express! with usual scheduled stops in , baseless anti government rhetoric, pointless liberal bashing, fact-less rumor mongering, and irrational paranoia. Your conductor will punch your ticket on through to the end of the Loony-Line immediately following your immediate contribution to your choice of right-wing / libertarian extremist corporate political organizations and media outlets bilking the simple minded of informed self interest. All aboard !


It's amazing how someone like this can type and type and yet nothing shows up on the screen by blather and BS. Much like his fellow liberals. Oh and just so you know there is a point to liberal bashing, it keeps the riff raff away. And since you still haven't responded to Uncle Joe's repeat question; I see it is working.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

libprepper said:


> All aboard!, the Tinfoil Hat express! with usual scheduled stops in , baseless anti government rhetoric, pointless liberal bashing, fact-less rumor mongering, and irrational paranoia. Your conductor will punch your ticket on through to the end of the Loony-Line immediately following your immediate contribution to your choice of right-wing / libertarian extremist corporate political organizations and media outlets bilking the simple minded of informed self interest. All aboard !


Kind of like pointless bashing of our troops and baseless anti military rhetoric?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

crabapple said:


> We can not stand against the Fed. Government, it is too large.
> The only way to control Gun Control is with votes, get every gun owner to vote for anyone who will up hold the 2nd amendment.
> If we can not win with votes, then we can not win with guns, there will not be any Revoltution/ civil war.
> If we do not have enough votes, then we will not have enough guns or trigger pullers.
> ...


There are supposedly 100 million gun owners vs. About 130 million votes cast in the last election. Obama won with about 68 million votes. Clearly many gun owners either stayed home or voted against their own 2A rights. I can understand that IF many believed the Democrats were not serious about gun control, but I think that possibility has been put to rest. We'll see over the next few election cycles whether the vote is effective at protecting the 2A.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> It's amazing how someone like this can type and type and yet nothing shows up on the screen by blather and BS. *Much like his fellow liberals.* Oh and just so you know there is a point to liberal bashing, it keeps the riff raff away. And since you still haven't responded to Uncle Joe's repeat question; I see it is working.


Unfortunately, there are still a great many liberals that still believe we live in a representative republic and that ones vote matters. Sadly we do not. We live in a corptocracy where in the profit motive trumps human lives. If money and power can be concentrated by going to war, then consent for war will be manufactured, by whatever means necessary.

Anyway, my point here is that the group 'liberals' is not a homogenous group, same as the group 'conservative' is not a homogenous group. There are plenty of conservatives who think any serious questioning of government is 'tinfoil hat stuff'.

As to the OP, I can see a dystopian future thats sort of a mix between 'the hunger games' and 'stranger in a strange land'. Which is why my goal is to be as self sufficient as possible. i just cant see myself being either a drone or a slave.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> I see history is lost on you.
> I'll ask you nicely one more time. WHY are you here if all you're going to do is troll the conversations? I'd really like an answer this time.


Don't hold your breath, UncleJoe!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

crabapple said:


> There less hunters every year, youth like AC & the net more then camping.
> Camping is a Father son/daughter or Scout thing.
> My daughter quit girl scouts, because the leader cared more about promoting social program in the city then camping. She went on camp out with my son & His troop.
> This worked out well, the Scout master daughter went on these camp out too.
> ...


I just read a news-story this morning about something like that ...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...-men-less-adventurous-than-their-fathers.html


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Dakine said:


> I think that's a question that is loaded, and can be very emotional and spirited from both sides.
> 
> Presidents get to appoint/recommend generals in much the same way they do judges, and their politics can definitely influence a vacuum in leadership at the officer corps that their subscribers will fill, and that has ripple effects for years to come... The Clinton administration has nothing on the Obama administration for early retirements and officers who either resigned or flat out were dismissed because they refused to follow orders they believed to be unconstitutional.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful answer. I think it all comes down to a matter of morality and personal understanding of what the Constitution means to us. I am an oath keeper, and I'll continue to be until the day I die. I am not afraid of backlash if I were to refuse or report unconstitutional and illegal orders.

My cousin just left for boot camp last week, I now regret not going over this matter with her before leaving.  I hope I can have a nice long discussion about it with her when she comes home this Christmas.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

It still amazes me that so many people have so much faith in FEMA's ability to organize anything bigger than a pot-luck dinner for a dozen people. You guys have obviously never had to deal with them directly. 

I'll be the first to say that I don't trust DHS at all. It also surprises me that nobody ever mentions the fact that the Coast Guard was moved under DHS. A branch of the military? Did anyone know that the USCG has developed it's own police department? How about the FPS? What about the fact that the United States Secret Service (formerly of the Treasury Department) was moved under DHS?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

crabapple said:


> We can not stand against the Fed. Government, it is too large.


I get the feeling sometimes that a lot of people tend to view "the federal government" much like the storm troopers from "Star Wars": row upon row of nameless, faceless, soulless minions who will blindly follow any order given them. I assure you all, such is not the case.

A recent morning at work made me pause and make note of the day's events. There were so many great examples...

I walked in to our armory to hear our SWAT commander discussing the Oathkeepers with one of his guys, endorsing their beliefs. Minutes later, a friend of mine (who took the sergeant test at the same time as myself and is also an FTO) walked in wearing a tshirt which read, "If guns are outlawed.... Then I will be an outlaw!" As we sat down, waiting for rollcall to begin, three or four officers were discussing the need to buy an AR before the laws change in Maryland in October, "just so I can have one in case we need it. ". Hours later, a sergeant was reprimanded for disobeying a direct order; the supervisor (from his office) made a call that would have put officers in danger and he refused to do that.

The PEOPLE of the federal government are you. We are your neighbors and your family. We think for ourselves, make informed decisions on the best interest of ourselves and our families, and have opinions on how our government SHOULD be running. We are not all automatically your enemy.

What this also indicates... is that the "federal government" wouldn't have the inexhaustible resources which many fear.


----------



## monkeywarrior (Aug 21, 2013)

Tactic12 said:


> With the stroke of a pen, it may one day make current law abiding gun owners into criminals...
> 
> Though that may or may not happen, my question is: "Where will they put everyone?"
> 
> Keeping in mind that many states are going broke under the current administration, & many ACTUAL criminals are being released due to overcrowding & budget cuts...


I can't tell the future 100% so there is a chance, these words do not speak the truth. They will just go house to house, and collect everyone's guns and ammo. And those who do not cooperate will be gunned down by the 10 to 20 heavily armed soldiers or police officers where they stand. Of course, some soldiers and police will refuse to take part in this. This educated guess is based on what happened, after Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> Do you think our armed forces would rise up against civilians? Is it not in their contracts to protect the Constitution, and defend U.S. citizens from our own government? Honestly curious.


The ones that matter would never dream of it. The rest are useless anyway.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

They will put them in a hole.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> The ones that matter would never dream of it. The rest are useless anyway.


THIS is about as succinctly put as possible.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I hear a lot of talk about how we can't fight tanks and aircraft. 
I say that if a government would use these military weapons against its own citizens, then any incident would justify their use against the civilian populace. 

So if a martial law scenario would enable the use, I say DO IT!! Bomb our neighborhoods, bomb our highways, our schools and hospitals. Send the tanks into the cities and destroy the asphalt pavings which are too light to support a 70 ton Abrams. 

Disrupt our lives in the name of your agenda. It will be as Beirut, Chechyna and Sarajevo. Like Berlin 1945, like Stalingrad. That will really improve the approval ratings!


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

ya'll ever heard of soylent green? anyone who opposes the gov will be made into food to feed the sheeple


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Turtle said:


> It still amazes me that so many people have so much faith in FEMA's ability to organize anything bigger than a pot-luck dinner for a dozen people. You guys have obviously never had to deal with them directly.
> 
> I'll be the first to say that I don't trust DHS at all. It also surprises me that nobody ever mentions the fact that the Coast Guard was moved under DHS. A branch of the military? Did anyone know that the USCG has developed it's own police department? How about the FPS? What about the fact that the United States Secret Service (formerly of the Treasury Department) was moved under DHS?


Who are the people that have faith in FEMA? As I am in the area affected by Hurricane Sandy, I've heard lots of stories about people dealing with insurance companies, local authorities, etc. FEMA doesn't even come up as a topic.

As for DHS as a whole, the first thing I think of is TSA, the folks who have gotten rid of the 4th Amendment on a pretense that they will someday catch a terrorist.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Geek999 said:


> Who are the people that have faith in FEMA? As I am in the area affected by Hurricane Sandy, I've heard lots of stories about people dealing with insurance companies, local authorities, etc. FEMA doesn't even come up as a topic.
> 
> As for DHS as a whole, the first thing I think of is TSA, the folks who have gotten rid of the 4th Amendment on a pretense that they will someday catch a terrorist.


Perhaps I was being a bit facetious in my use of the word "faith", when the issue is not confidence in the organization but the fact that people are giving too much credit to the theoretical capabilities of the agency. Put simply: FEMA would have a tough time finding North if you told them which way the sun rises and sets. I have serious doubts about their ability to structure a nationwide shadow government, multiple secret prison camps, and plans to stage a coup against the elected government of the United States.

Of course, the remote possibility exists that I could be wrong. There is a first time for everything, right? I thought was wrong, once, but it turned out that I was mistaken.

As for the TSA... I suppose that depends largely upon what you consider "unreasonable search and seizure" and what you consider "second base with a total stranger of the same sex who hadn't even bought you dinner first".


----------

